# Hand dyed fibre.



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I love dyeing two totally different fibre braids and then spin them together. Some of my best result come from doing this. These together are about 150g and should produce at least 600 plus yards of fingering weight.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful! Can't wait to see it spun :sm01:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Luscious! I can only imagine the fun of spinning these!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

So BEAUTIFUL! Will we see it spun?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

They are both beautiful! When you spin them together, you are taking fiber from both at the same time and spinning together? I am trying to figure out how to incorporate two types of fiber to one spun. I am using a spindle but assume the process is the same? Basic question I know but I am very new in the spinning world. Your yarn is just beautiful.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Great colors!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow they are perfect. Love the colors. You always show us wonderful dyeing's. You are so talented.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> They are both beautiful! When you spin them together, you are taking fiber from both at the same time and spinning together? I am trying to figure out how to incorporate two types of fiber to one spun. I am using a spindle but assume the process is the same? Basic question I know but I am very new in the spinning world. Your yarn is just beautiful.


You can take fiber from both or ply them together. So spin one color then the next then ply them. Or spin the together for one ply. Depending on the color you are looking for. If I'm not right please let me know but I think she will be mixing them in her first spin.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is going to be beautiful.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> They are both beautiful! When you spin them together, you are taking fiber from both at the same time and spinning together? I am trying to figure out how to incorporate two types of fiber to one spun. I am using a spindle but assume the process is the same? Basic question I know but I am very new in the spinning world. Your yarn is just beautiful.


I spin each one individually, then ply them together


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> You can take fiber from both or ply them together. So spin one color then the next then ply them. Or spin the together for one ply. Depending on the color you are looking for. If I'm not right please let me know but I think she will be mixing them in her first spin.


Each spun on its own, then plied together


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Wow they are perfect. Love the colors. You always show us wonderful dyeing's. You are so talented.


Thank you. It's addictive! Both the dyeing and spinning


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

mama879 said:


> You can take fiber from both or ply them together. So spin one color then the next then ply them. Or spin the together for one ply. Depending on the color you are looking for. If I'm not right please let me know but I think she will be mixing them in her first spin.


Someone from knitting school took several roving braids, divided each into fairly short lengths, put them all together into a bin & took them out at random to spin. She got a lovely yarn that she was going to knit a sweater from. I may try that someday. Right now, I'm still having fun seeing what comes off my wheel. I'm dividing my roving in half lengthwise and spinning from end to end starting each bobbin at the same end. I'm attempting to get a self striping yarn. We'll see what happens when I ply. Should be ready to ply this weekend.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Yummy! I love spinning these and then Navaho plying to get more color separation.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> Someone from knitting school took several roving braids, divided each into fairly short lengths, put them all together into a bin & took them out at random to spin. She got a lovely yarn that she was going to knit a sweater from. I may try that someday. Right now, I'm still having fun seeing what comes off my wheel. I'm dividing my roving in half lengthwise and spinning from end to end starting each bobbin at the same end. I'm attempting to get a self striping yarn. We'll see what happens when I ply. Should be ready to ply this weekend.


That is a great idea to divide the roving into short lengths and spin. I have a lot of dark grey and it will break up the color to try this. Thanks.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> Someone from knitting school took several roving braids, divided each into fairly short lengths, put them all together into a bin & took them out at random to spin. She got a lovely yarn that she was going to knit a sweater from. I may try that someday. Right now, I'm still having fun seeing what comes off my wheel. I'm dividing my roving in half lengthwise and spinning from end to end starting each bobbin at the same end. I'm attempting to get a self striping yarn. We'll see what happens when I ply. Should be ready to ply this weekend.


What an awesome idea. I must try that suggestion. I make mini batts. Maybe I can make an assortment of rolags.

Have you done fractal spinning? I do that a lot but bend the rules to suit myself. These braids are also split in three and spun end to end.

Looking forward to seeing your results


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

spins2knit said:


> Yummy! I love spinning these and then Navaho plying to get more color separation.


Every time I try Navajo plying, I break my yarn. Need more practice.......


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Do love those colors together.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I love dyeing two totally different fibre braids and then spin them together. Some of my best result come from doing this. These together are about 150g and should produce at least 600 plus yards of fingering weight.


Beautiful colors. Looking forward to seeing the finished fiber.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I dyed these at Yarn School almost a year ago. The multi colored one was supposed to be rich, dark colors - but - I call it Easter bunny barf. It has been suggested that I pull out all the different colors, but I don't think I want to do that. I'm thinking of spinning the orange & multi seperately & plying them together. Whatcha think? Anyone have any better ideas? I'm really not a pastel person.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> I dyed these at Yarn School almost a year ago. The multi colored one was supposed to be rich, dark colors - but - I call it Easter bunny barf. It has been suggested that I pull out all the different colors, but I don't think I want to do that. I'm thinking of spinning the orange & multi seperately & plying them together. Whatcha think? Anyone have any better ideas? I'm really not a pastel person.


That will work well together. I find my spun yarn is always darker than in the braid.

Something else you could try is to find a darker braid to the ones on the left. So when you ply them you'll have the lighter one picked up by the darker. It looks like you have plenty so you could do a small practice run using what you have and try a darker as well


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

How beautiful! Looking forward to the end product.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous colors!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

OK off to see Navajo plying.


----------



## WVfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh my, absolutely beautiful now and look forward to seeing once spun....I just know it will be totally awesome!!!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Ilmacheryl and desireeross--your dyed fibers are beautiful. I can't wait to see them spun.


----------

